# vBulletin options



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Hi (wasn't sure which section is most relevant to post under )

I don't own a forum myself but a friend whose set one up recently is stuck on her bandwidth being killed off inside 2 weeks due to deep/hot linking.  

I haven't been around hers (5 hours away) to have a look around myself but she's stuck on finding the option in vBulletin 3.6.4 for turning off attachment images/disabling them for guests (offline or unregistered users).

Any help where in the options this is would be appreciated :smile:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

It may be under the group permissions of the users. 

Thats from my experience with forums.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If your friend is using an Apache server she can use the .htaccess file to disable hotlinking.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Doesn't I'm afraid :sad:

I was hoping theirs another way round to this as I've seen the feature myself on endless vB boards.

The user group permissions don't allow this option either.

Any more idea's? We know how to stop hotlinking etc but need to know how to prevent offline users seeing attachments like done on here, yet.

Thanks.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Please post the .htaccess file so we can see if it's set up properly.

Also, edit the usergroup for non logged in users and set "Can Download Attachments" to off. Do this for any other usergroups that you wish to do this. This will force people to login to view any attachments.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Skie,

She uses Sun Cobalt server so no .htaccess file.
She replied 


> You can make it so user groups can't view attachments which is good... or even post images (IMG tag)... but I also need and you can't prevent certain groups from VIEWING all image




Thanks for the help.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

At this point, you probably need to go over to vbulletin.org and search their mods for something to do this. I saw one for version 3.0, but I couldn't find one for 3.6. Maybe using different search terms then I did would help.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks Skie.

I've searched for about 3 hours to no avail there - it was my first avenue although I found something for 3.5 but not 3.6.4 :sad:

Maybe just moving over to Apache is the better way out.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Kalim said:


> Thanks Skie.
> 
> I've searched for about 3 hours to no avail there - it was my first avenue although I found something for 3.5 but not 3.6.4 :sad:
> 
> Maybe just moving over to Apache is the better way out.


The 3.5 hack may still work. It depends on how much has changed between 3.5 and 3.6 and what the hooks that the hack uses.


----------

